# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > مقاله: برنامه نویسی آسان به کمک شبیه ساز Pocket PC در Visual Studio

## rahmatr

*شبیه ساز* موبایل یا همان *Emulator* در Visual Studio امکاناتی دارد که اکثر ما از آن بی خبریم. این امکانات برنامه نویسی Pocket PC را آسان میسازد.

من تجربه خودم را در این زمینه برای Pocket PC 2003 SE Emulator در محیط Visual Studio 2005 در اینجا مینویسم.


 برای ارتباط با دستگاههایی که ویندوز موبایل دارند از نرم افزار Microsoft ActiveSync استفاده میشود که با نصب آن پوشه ای به نام Mobile به My Computer اضافه میشود. با اتصال دستگاه به کامپیوتر و برقراری ارتباط فایلهای دستگاه را میتوان در این پوشه مشاهده کرد.
  این نرم افزار از مسیر زیر قابل دانلود است:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...57db/setup.msi نکته اینجاست که بوسیله این نرم افزار با شبیه ساز موبایل هم می توان ارتباط برقرار کرد و فایلهای آن را مشاهده کرد و فایلی را از کامپیوتر در شبیه ساز کپی کرد (مثلا بانک Sdf) و بالعکس.برای اینکار کافیست  Visual Studio را اجرا کنید سپس از منوی Tools بر روی گزینه Device Emulator Manager کلیک کنید. در پنجره ای که ظاهر میشود Pocket PC 2003 SE Emulator را انتخاب کنید، بر روی آن کلیک راست کنید و بر روی گزینه Connect کلیک کنید تا شبیه ساز اجرا شود. حال دوباره در Device Emulator Manager بر روی Pocket PC 2003 SE Emulator کلیک راست کنید و بر روی گزینه Cradle کلیک کنید تا نرم افزار ActiveSync با شبیه ساز ارتباط برقرار کند.
اگر برای بار اول اینکار را انجام دهید پنجره Set Up a Partnership ظاهر میشود. گزینه دوم را در این پنجره انتخاب کنید و دکمه Next را بزنید.الان شما میتوانید در My Computer و در پوشه Mobile فایلهای شبیه ساز را ببینید.
همچنین برای دیدن فایلهای شبیه ساز در خود شبیه ساز:
 در شبیه ساز روی منوی Start سپس گزینه Settings کلیک کنید. در پنجره ظاهر شده روی Menus کلیک کنید. در لیست ظاهر شده تیک همه گزینه ها را بردارید و فقط گزینه File Explorer را تیک بزنید. بر روی دکمه OK در گوشه راست و بالای صفحه شبیه ساز کلیک کنید.
اکنون گزینه File Explorer به منوی Start شبیه ساز اضافه شده است. با کلیک بر روی آن Explorer شبیه ساز (یا My Device آن) اجرا میشود.

اگر در برنامه تان فایلی (مثلا بانک sdf) را در مسیری ایجاد کرده اید. حالا می توانید ایجاد شدن آن را ببینید. برنامه شبیه ساز سه منو دارد به نامهای File و Flash و Help.
در منوی File گزینه اولی یعنی Save State and Exit وضعیت فعلی شبیه ساز را ذخیره میکند و از آن خارج میشود. مثلا اگر فایلی در شبیه ساز کپی کرده باشید دفعه بعد که شبیه ساز را اجرا کنید آن فایل در شبیه ساز موجود است.گزینه دوم یعنی Clear Saved State شبیه ساز را به حالت اولیه درآورده و وضعیتهای ذخیره شده را پاک میکند. اگر بلایی بر سر شبیه ساز آورده باشید! و تنظیمات آن را به هم ریخته باشید، میتوانید از این گزینه استفاده کنید.گزینه سوم به نام Reset دو زیر گزینه دارد: Soft و Hard که اولی برای ریست نرم افزاری و دومی ریست سخت افزاری شبیه ساز است. Soft Reset مثل Restart کردن کامپیوتر است و Hard Reset مثل عوض کردن ویندوز کامپیوتر و نصب ویندوز جدید. اگر برنامه ای هنگ کرده باشد یا فایلی را نمیتوانید حذف کنید و یا تغییر نام دهید، از Soft Reset استفاده کنید. و اگر می خواهید تمام تنظیماتی که به شبیه ساز اعمال کرده اید پاک شود و تمام برنامه های نصب شده حذف شوند، از Hard Reset استفاده کنید. شبیه ساز موبایل فونتهای فارسی را به شکل مربع نشان میدهد. برای رفع این مشکل به پوشه Fonts در پوشه Windows کامپیوترتان رفته و فونتهای Tahoma و Tahoma Bold را کپی کنید و داخل پوشه Windows شبیه ساز Replace کنید و شبیه ساز را Soft Reset کنید. حال کلمات  فارسی نمایش داده میشوند اما حروف آن جدا از هم و برعکس. برای رفع این مشکل هم در نرم افزارتان میتوانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...81&postcount=8برای استفاده از Sql Server در شبیه ساز هم میتوانید از لینکهای زیر استفاده کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...48&postcount=7https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...62&postcount=4

----------


## miladsa

سلام دوست عزیز
من روش اول که گفتید تو my computer می شه دید نتونستم! ویندوز من ویستا هست و visual studio 2008 نصب کردم و sdk 6 چه کار باید بکنم؟
تو روش دوم که گفتید تو خود emulator انجام دادم شد ولی نمی دونم چه جور باید فایل از پوشه ویندوز pc به پوشه ویندوز emulator پیست کنم؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

